# Ron Artest Trade Request Thread



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

*Artest Requests Trade!*

www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051210/SPORTS04/512100493


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Wow, things could get ugly.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

..

Is that really real?

Wow, how blunt can you get. lol ...

This dude is so off his rocker. He is a great player when his head is straight but I don't think I'd trade for him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

what.

the.

hell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Really?

Steven A I guess was saying he wanted to go to Cleveland the other night. I thought it was malarky though. Lord knows the Cavs need him. They suck defensively.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

In Artest's defense, I'm sure he has heard all the rumors about him being traded, followed up by his own general manager saying they are looking at offers because the team isn't clicking. Perhaps he feels singled out. Although I think demanding trade publically is completely disrespectful to your franchise (the one that is paying you). 

And yeah, if this even true.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

ok thats it...whatever Artest is smoking i want some!!! i cant believe this, Hes doing well this season without any disruptions and he wants to leave the pacers? the knicks will love this! but if he thinks Carlisles offensive system is too "restrictive" then i dont think he would wanna play for Larry Brown. Anyway, we are talking about Artest, and hes doing what he always does best besides defense...its controversy. I wonder how this will play out through the season.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

pacers lost


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

I'd gladly take him in Dallas.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

They should trade him to the Pistons.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



> "If I go to the West Coast, I would come back to New York after my contract is up," Artest said. "I would go to Cleveland. I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind LeBron James. There's a lot of players I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind.


He's out of his frickin' mind. He'd start. They'd bench Snow, and move Hughes to point guard.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Go to Dallas!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> In Artest's defense, I'm sure he has heard all the rumors about him being traded, followed up by his own general manager saying they are looking at offers because the team isn't clicking. Perhaps he feels singled out. Although I think demanding trade publically is completely disrespectful to your franchise (the one that is paying you).
> 
> And yeah, if this even true.


 while its his own doing...I do kinda agree with what you're saying. He and Peja have linked in trades for the last 2 years....that **** can get tiresome


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

So he's not really injured?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

thanks for the link "funkylikemonkey"....this will be a good thread.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

LeBron and Artest on the wings would be scary. That's like 240 and 260 on the wings. Most power forward and centers don't have that kind of size, and LeBron and Artest have the speed and quickness to go with it. That would be crazy. Plus the Yin Yang offense defense balance. Haha. It truly would be the closest thing to Jordan and Pippen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Memphis should get on it if he's really serious or they're serious in dealing him. Not sure what they'd offer though.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

artest is an enigma. a true mixed bag...the thing that makes him great (his intensity) is the same thing which has driven him mad. still i'd take him on the lakers or knickerbockers.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

any chance we can trick the pacers in giving him to the rockets for expiring contracts?


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



> "Here I think my past haunts me."





> "If the trade rumors, if there is any truth -- maybe it won't be a bad thing. They probably could win more games without me."


Is Ron Artest, Emo?


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



One on One said:


> They should trade him to the Pistons.


 :biggrin: yeah okay


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Those Peja rumours are going to pop up again pretty quick.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

He says he will go back to NY if he winds up on the West Coast which is interesting as it doesn't help a potential deal any. Neither does going public.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Why doesn't he want to go to the west coast??


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



thekid said:


> He says he will go back to NY if he winds up on the West Coast which is interesting as it doesn't help a potential deal any. Neither does going public.


Yeah, you think the Kings like the idea of trading Peja for him if he plans to leave anyways? 

Looks like the Pacers will have to trade him within the conference. You know Isiah Thomas will be calling about him. 

Who else?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Isiah Thomas traded for him once, I don't know why he wouldn't do it again. The Knicks have a lot to offer in a trade too. They have like a bajillion young bigs, a lot of point guards, and Q Richardson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

So he voluntarily placed himself on the injured list


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Wow, first the JO and Jackson incident, Tinsely trade rumors, Harrison throwing a mini tantram, and now this. They Pacers have it bad.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Miami would love you Ron!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Holy ****! I really hope he stays in the East.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

hold on let me get this straight, so artest is faking/milking an injury and forcing a trade to leave toronto... whoops, i mean indiana.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Artest and Tinsley for Frye and Crawford?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, you think the Kings like the idea of trading Peja for him if he plans to leave anyways?
> 
> Looks like the Pacers will have to trade him within the conference. You know Isiah Thomas will be calling about him.
> 
> Who else?


 The Kings would do that trade even if Peja planned on staying. As Doug Collins mentioned 7,000 times on thursday night, the team has no identity. No toughness, no defense. Artest is a guy who can do a great job of integrating himself into an offense and he finally gives them the perimeter defender they were missing since Christie started to decline. The Pacers won't be as good a team with Peja, but it is probably better than the unproven commodities they will get from the Knicks.

The Lakers and Wolves are two teams that need to spring to action and try to get something done. You can't keep wasting the primes of two top-5 players in the league.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Do the Lakers want to risk it? Odom for Artest Mitch?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

I'd give Daniels and Harris from the Mavs. Might not be enough, but thats what I'd start with.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LeBron and Artest on the wings would be scary. That's like 240 and 260 on the wings. Most power forward and centers don't have that kind of size, and LeBron and Artest have the speed and quickness to go with it. That would be crazy. Plus the Yin Yang offense defense balance. Haha. It truly would be the closest thing to Jordan and Pippen.


Pippen's playmaking and creativity always stuck out to me, moreso than his defense. So from that aspect, I would have to say Artest is a much different player.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Pippen's playmaking and creativity always stuck out to me, moreso than his defense. So from that aspect, I would have to say Artest is a much different player.


And LeBron is different from Jordan. I'm just saying from a physically imposing standpoint, and from a versatility/balance standpoint. Jordan and Pippen were both very versatile and way more athletic than anyone that matched up against most nights. LeBron and Artest would have the same physical advantage, in different ways, and have the same versatility and balance between them.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

But I can't imagine the Cavs being able to put together a good enough package. They have a Larry Hughes in Stephen Jackson. Z isn't that appealing at this stage in his career.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Greg Ostertag! said:


> Artest and Tinsley for Frye and Crawford?


I think Zeke would part with Q before Crawford. Marbury would be a guy that Larry Brown would like to ship off, and he seems like an ideal swap for Artest. I don't think that Indiana would want any part of him though.

Indiana would probably try to unload some contracts, so NY would be an ideal suitor.

Maybe Frye, Q, Lee and Hardaway (huge expiring contract) for Artest, Croshere, Bender. New York gets their man and an interesting “talent in Bender. Indiana clears salary for next year through Hardaway, and gets some young talent in Frye, Lee and to a lesser extent Q.

I'm not sure I can see the ever-promising Frye being shipped off so early though. He looks really great so far. I'm sure Indiana would ask for him though if NY requested Ron.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

how can somebody ask to be traded from a franchise and team like the Pacers?

artest is just crazy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

HOUSTON *caugh* HOUSTON


:biggrin:


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> artest is just crazy.


crazy and ungrateful


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Come on home Ronnie..Queensbridge is waiting for you.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



SianTao said:


> crazy and ungrateful


 how?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Shabadoo said:


> I think Zeke would part with Q before Crawford. Marbury would be a guy that Larry Brown would like to ship off, and he seems like an ideal swap for Artest. I don't think that Indiana would want any part of him though.
> 
> Indiana would probably try to unload some contracts, so NY would be an ideal suitor.
> 
> ...


Bender is done. I also think Isiah would trade Curry before he thinks about trading Frye. Curry and Richardson to Indiana for Artest and Croshere. I can't see Brown and Curry ever getting along so why not trade for a defensive game changer who wants out? Yeah it's enticing to have a big man with a strong back to the basket game but with some explosive perimeter players and a big man who runs the pick and pop so well (Frye), is Curry's offense really needed? This is probably the only package that looks better than Peja to me.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

i think the best player the pacers can get back would be Josh Howard. Artest for josh howard. good trade for both teams. I m not sure if dallas will do it though. I find Artest to be overrated. ever since his reputation of a great defender got out,he's been labeled as a superstars, all-star, or whatever. reality is he's not even that good.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> i think the best player the pacers can get back would be Josh Howard. Artest for josh howard. good trade for both teams. I m not sure if dallas will do it though. I find Artest to be overrated. ever since his reputation of a great defender got out,he's been labeled as a superstars, all-star, or whatever. reality is he's not even that good.


 you know he "is" an all-star right


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> I find Artest to be overrated. ever since his reputation of a great defender got out,he's been labeled as a superstars, all-star, or whatever. reality is he's not even that good.


Wow, just wow. :raised_ey


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> i think the best player the pacers can get back would be Josh Howard. Artest for josh howard. good trade for both teams. I m not sure if dallas will do it though. I find Artest to be overrated. ever since his reputation of a great defender got out,he's been labeled as a superstars, all-star, or whatever. reality is he's not even that good.


...


LOL


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Ricky Davis, Delonte West, and an unprotected '06 first for Ron Artest (all though Indiana would be hesitant to deal Artest without getting a nice big man prospect back such as Al Jefferson, in my opinion so this is more of a fantasy)?

In my opinion, Larry Bird, much like Danny Ainge, would value a player like Delonte West as he is very tough and scrappy and would help the Pacers' point guard position if Tinsley is next to be traded. Ricky Davis would essentially replace Artest with Jackson playing the remaining minutes at shooting guard and Granger getting more minutes. Let's not forget that Ricky is averaging around twenty points per game and a high number of assists and steals (while playing good defense).

Pierce and Artest together? Not likely, but a nice fantasy right?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Most important part of article:



> "Here I don't think I'm going to have a chance to maximize my opportunity for my potential," he said. "When I first got here, all I wanted to do was play defense. I never really cared about offense, but what I see is players like Kobe (Bryant), Tracy (McGrady), (Gilbert) Arenas and Jermaine (O'Neal) getting the opportunity to maximize their potential on the court and to get paid. I'm out of my character a little bit here.


How many coaches will want this guy (unless your LA or Minnesota)? He wants a bigger role in the offense so he can get a bigger contract in 2008. Could create alot of tension between Isiah and Larry Brown.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Richard Jefferson, two 2005 first rounders, and any other player on the Nets besides Kidd, Carter, and Krstic?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Artest's contract is very low for a player of his trade value so if Indiana wanted an elite player back, they would have to include some more salary to compensate the difference.

Artest, straight up, can take back $8,368,421 in salary.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Kitty said:


> Wow, just wow. :raised_ey



this is exactly of what i m talking about. if he was so great, would u think the pacers would even considering trading him? the personality issue is just a cover-up. reality is artest just isnt that great, hes a 19/5/2, while this is not bad, but hardly any great. the way people treat /view him as he's one of the top 10-15 most valuable assets in the NBA. Larry bird,, walsh dont' seem to agree with that.

i mean look at him, 19points, 5 reb,2 assists. what does he do well? he's not a great scorer(decent one), not a good rebounder for his position/size, and a pretty pathetic passer for a guy of his caliber and reputation. his defense is really overrating him. i honestly would take josh howard over artest if i were the pacers. it's just a better fit for the pacers.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



7M3 said:


> Richard Jefferson, two 2005 first rounders, and any other player on the Nets besides Kidd, Carter, and Krstic?


Thorn is already on the speed-dial hehhehe.

Premier's offer seems reasonable but YES they would ask for Jefferson, as they would ask for Krstic on the Nets' part.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

why ron, you were supposed to be a warrior? you play out your contract, the one you signed, and then you make moves when its up. pierce, iverson, garnett and bryant never asked out, and never will. why him? always viewed him as a warrior on their level...but now...damn.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



7M3 said:


> Richard Jefferson, two 2005 first rounders, and any other player on the Nets besides Kidd, Carter, and Krstic?



lol, the nets fans should be thankful that u r not the GM for the nets. if artest was so valueable and great, i dont see many teams knocking down the pacers door making offers. i doubt the nets would even consider trading jefferson straight up for artest. same goes for Dallas, would they even trade josh howard for artest?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> same goes for Dallas, would they even trade josh howard for artest?


They absolutely would.

Taking into account both sides of the court, Artest is the most dominant wing player in the NBA.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Wow, big shock. If this goes through perhaps only Detroit, Miami, and Cleveland will be left in contention of the ECF.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> this is exactly of what i m talking about. if he was so great, would u think the pacers would even considering trading him? the personality issue is just a cover-up. reality is artest just isnt that great, hes a 19/5/2, while this is not bad, but hardly any great. the way people treat /view him as he's one of the top 10-15 most valuable assets in the NBA. Larry bird,, walsh dont' seem to agree with that.
> 
> i mean look at him, 19points, 5 reb,2 assists. what does he do well? he's not a great scorer(decent one), not a good rebounder for his position/size, and a pretty pathetic passer for a guy of his caliber and reputation. his defense is really overrating him. i honestly would take josh howard over artest if i were the pacers. it's just a better fit for the pacers.


 you're arguement is highly flawed casue A) Josh Howard isn't a 19/5/2 player....B) that whole Pacer team is involved in a trade rumor one way or another(so its not just him)...and C) he's been involved in A LOT of controversy thus, gving the Pacers a reason to seek offers for him...


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

artest should be thankful that hes on the pacers team. the team already has alotof tough players, a great no.1 option in Oneal, great coach/GM/Owner. and most importantly, the pacers team already play a great team defense. if anything, the pacers system really make artest look like a better player than he really is. watch when he gets traded to the kings, he will be exposed as just a decent starter. nothing sspecial. 

secondly, think about it, if bird thought artest was so great, would he even be considering trading him for Peja(with the way peja has been playing this season)?ior for anyone? there should never been a rumor of artest for peja of this season if artest is indeed a top10-15 asset in the NBA.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> this is exactly of what i m talking about. if he was so great, would u think the pacers would even considering trading him? the personality issue is just a cover-up. reality is artest just isnt that great, hes a 19/5/2, while this is not bad, but hardly any great. the way people treat /view him as he's one of the top 10-15 most valuable assets in the NBA. Larry bird,, walsh dont' seem to agree with that.
> 
> i mean look at him, 19points, 5 reb,2 assists. what does he do well? he's not a great scorer(decent one), not a good rebounder for his position/size, and a pretty pathetic passer for a guy of his caliber and reputation. his defense is really overrating him. i honestly would take josh howard over artest if i were the pacers. it's just a better fit for the pacers.


You don't understand.

His PER is around 19 (making him a very good offensive player that is efficient) and he plays the best defense in the league.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> lol, the nets fans should be thankful that u r not the GM for the nets. if artest was so valueable and great, i dont see many teams knocking down the pacers door making offers. i doubt the nets would even consider trading jefferson straight up for artest. same goes for Dallas, would they even trade josh howard for artest?


its as simple as this: Ron artest is superior on both ends of the court to Jefferson. I love RJ, but come now, i'd trade for Artest in a heart beat. He brings exactly what the nets need and what kmart had, toughness and intensity. Thorn always goes for players with err. alot of _baggage_, so its not out of the question he'd consider this trade. With the orginization moving to Brooklyn by the 08' season and the chance to play with jason kidd, i could see Ron liking this situation with the Nets.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

wow, i have him on my fantasy team, i wonder how this will affect...


the pacers are in array right now


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> artest should be thankful that hes on the pacers team. the team already has alotof tough players, a great no.1 option in Oneal, great coach/GM/Owner. and most importantly, the pacers team already play a great team defense. if anything, the pacers system really make artest look like a better player than he really is. watch when he gets traded to the kings, he will be exposed as just a decent starter. nothing sspecial.
> 
> secondly, think about it, if bird thought artest was so great, would he even be considering trading him for Peja(with the way peja has been playing this season)?ior for anyone? there should never been a rumor of artest for peja of this season if artest is indeed a top10-15 asset in the NBA.


 for some reason has what Geoff Pietre has...a certain love for Peja. No one can really explain why.

as far as the rest of your post...the 03-04 Indiana Pacers went to the ECFs. Anybody with half a brain & a pair of eyes saw that in that playoff run...HE was their best player


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



tone wone said:


> for some reason has what Geoff Pietre has...a certain love for Peja. No one can really explain why.
> 
> as far as the rest of your post...the 03-04 Indiana Pacers went to the ECFs. Anybody with half a brain & a pair of eyes saw that in that playoff run...HE was their best player



scottie pippen was the best player during the 92-93 ECF vs the knicks. does that mean hes a better player than MJ? anyone can have a hot straight of games anytime. Artest is in a great siatuition in Indiana. The team is tough as hell, it fits his mode as his reputation of being a tough player. the team plays GREAT team defense, it fits his mode as a great defender, the team has a very good no.1 option in JOneal, it fits his mode that he doesnt have to look awful trying to carry the team offensively through out the season, which he isn't capable of.

mark my words, watch him get traded to a team where he might have to be the no.1 option or 1B ,1A type of option like the Kings(who also don't play any team defender). we will see just how medicore he is.....


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sith said:


> same goes for Dallas, would they even trade josh howard for artest?


If the salaries matched up, they absolutely would. Problem is, the Mavs are well over the cap, and would have to make the salaries match up to get Artest. Hence my offer of Daniels and Harris _or_ Terry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Artest, Tinsley, and JO to Minnesota for KG and Trent Hassell?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



futuristxen said:


> Artest, Tinsley, and JO to Minnesota for KG and Trent Hassell?


this may be a possibility.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



futuristxen said:


> Artest, Tinsley, and JO to Minnesota for KG and Trent Hassell?


Why does Minnesota do that? They are 12-6 and winning their division. The Garnett trade rumors should be deaded atleast for now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Artest for David Lee, Jackie Butler, and Q?

David Lee is a stud, and Q is a stop gap until Granger is ready. Jackie Butler gives the Pacers frontcourt help.
Who doesn't want to see Artest and Larry Brown together? In New York of all places.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Why does Minnesota do that? They are 12-6 and winning their division. The Garnett trade rumors should be deaded atleast for now.


You don't think the Wolves would be better with the Pacers core than KG? You're turning KG into two all-stars and a good point guard. If the Pacers took a bad salary with it or two, then why not? We all know KG isn't winning a title for the Wolves with what they have now.

Though I'm sure JO would lovvvve to be sent with Ron Ron somewhere. Ha.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



futuristxen said:


> Artest for David Lee, Jackie Butler, and Q?
> 
> David Lee is a stud, and Q is a stop gap until Granger is ready. Jackie Butler gives the Pacers frontcourt help.
> Who doesn't want to see Artest and Larry Brown together? In New York of all places.


substitute David Lee with Channing Frye and that would be a good deal.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Rick was Larry's assisstant once, he runs the same type of structured offense.

He would look good in a Suns uni. =)

And he could shoot as many threes as he would like.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



futuristxen said:


> You don't think the Wolves would be better with the Pacers core than KG? You're turning KG into two all-stars and a good point guard. If the Pacers took a bad salary with it or two, then why not? We all know KG isn't winning a title for the Wolves with what they have now.
> 
> Though I'm sure JO would lovvvve to be sent with Ron Ron somewhere. Ha.


Hmm, good points. Although I just can't see Minnesota pulling the trigger on a deal that trades away the 2nd best player in the game, when they have the 6th best record in the league right now. And even if two all stars and a good point guard looks good on paper, one of those all stars is very unstable and unpredictable, and the point guard is one of the most injury prone players in the league.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

wow, crazy stuff.

This is the last thing Indiana needs right now.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



speedythief said:


> Those Peja rumours are going to pop up again pretty quick.


They got started up again this past Thursday, when Charles Barkley on Inside the NBA said he has sources saying that the Peja for Artest talks have started again.

I don't want Peja in Indiana though.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

this'll be fun


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

how many people actually read the link?

i don't see anything there where artest actually says that he is demanding a trade. these are his quotes:



> "I still think my past haunts me here," Artest said. "I think somewhere else I'm starting fresh. I'm coming in with baggage but people already know about it and how I'm going to be. Either they're going to be for me or they're not going to trade for me. Here I think my past haunts me.





> "I think they will be a better team without me."





> "I think I cause a lot of problems here," said Artest, who has missed the past two games with a wrist injury. "If the trade rumors, if there is any truth -- maybe it won't be a bad thing. They probably could win more games without me."


he just said that he thinks the team will be better off without him and that maybe if he's traded, it won't be a bad thing. i didn't read any quotes from him that sound like a trade demand.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



rocketeer said:


> how many people actually read the link?
> 
> i don't see anything there where artest actually says that he is demanding a trade. these are his quotes:
> 
> ...


ok, so he didnt say "TRADE MEE!".....but it does seem like hes saying it, in a more *indirect* way


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MillerTime said:


> They got started up again this past Thursday, when Charles Barkley on Inside the NBA said he has sources saying that the Peja for Artest talks have started again.
> 
> I don't want Peja in Indiana though.



How about Rj or vince?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

I'd prefer Vince Carter over Peja, but doubt Bird falls for it.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MillerTime said:


> I'd prefer Vince Carter over Peja, but doubt Bird falls for it.



VC for RA and scott polard would be nice.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Peace selfish SCRUB.......




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

:rotf: I love it. Pacerholic has ridden Artest's jock ever since he started posting, and all of a sudden his sig and avatar are JO. :laugh:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Blazer Freak said:


> :rotf: I love it. Pacerholic has ridden Artest's jock ever since he started posting, and all of a sudden his sig and avatar are JO. :laugh:


pacerholic is da man. One of the most passionate fans i know.... he says it the way it is.

Man i can't even sleep tonight, i'm still in shock!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MillerTime said:


> *pacerholic is da man. One of the most passionate fans i know*.... he says it the way it is.
> 
> Man i can't even sleep tonight, i'm still in shock!


Very true. :cheers:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Ron come to the Lakers man! We need youuu!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



KobeBryant08 said:


> Ron come to the Lakers man! We need youuu!


I don't think you want him... Ronny stated in the article if he goes to the west coast, he'd bounce once he turns a free agent and go to a cleveland or ny, even if he goes at a discount rate or to be a 6th man.... lol he's got something on the west coast. 

The guy's head is messed up, i don't know why anyone would trade anything for this dude to be honest, and i am a big indiana fan.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MillerTime said:


> I'd prefer Vince Carter over Peja, but doubt Bird falls for it.


 Sure...IF WE are the GMs :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Artest has said that he worshipped the dynasty Bulls teams, including Phil Jackson. I wonder if he'd play in LA. Odom and a # 1 for Artest and filler.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

it would be cool if the Lakers could possibly get him, the thing is the Lakers

need a scorer....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MillerTime said:


> I don't think you want him... Ronny stated in the article if he goes to the west coast, he'd bounce once he turns a free agent and go to a cleveland or ny, even if he goes at a discount rate or to be a 6th man.... lol he's got something on the west coast.
> 
> The guy's head is messed up, i don't know why anyone would trade anything for this dude to be honest, and i am a big indiana fan.


i guess your right, but the lakers need some kind of spark...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

artest didnt look good when i saw him play up in seattle a week ago, looked totally disinterested, a lot of people want peja because his salary at about 6.5 mil is attractive and the guy is a great shooter, if they arent going to get steady effort from artest then why not do the deal, i think the nets would welcome a jefferson for artest deal also, buyer beware when you're bring in an artest, remember that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Reality:
Only one east team has a chance to get Artest, package to Celtics for Pierce.
pacers are not going to trade him to competitor.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> it would be cool if the Lakers could possibly get him, the thing is the Lakers
> 
> need a scorer....hmmmmmmmm


artest wants the ball in his hands...he wants to score...do u think if he is fighting with JO, he go along with what Kobe is ding in LA?


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

The Knicks have loads of trade bait. I don't suppose they'd be willing to do Artest/Filler for Crawford/Jerome James?

C Curry
PF Frye
SF Artest
SG Richardson
PG Marbury

PG Robinson
FC Davis
F Lee
SG Hardaway
PF Rose

Hell, I'd do Curry straight-up for Artest...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

im sure u would, idk y they would want curry they need a center but curry is fat and lazy


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

Expect the nets to make a big effort to brig him aboard. with our record currently, and our bad perimeter deffense, thorn should be planning a deal for him.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



EGarrett said:


> The Knicks have loads of trade bait. I don't suppose they'd be willing to do Artest/Filler for Crawford/Jerome James?
> 
> C Curry
> PF Frye
> ...



The Knicks have NO "Trade Bait." The only one worth taking is Frye. No way Artest goes to NYK. They are screwed for years to come.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



The Birdman said:


> The Knicks have NO "Trade Bait." The only one worth taking is Frye. No way Artest goes to NYK. They are screwed for years to come.


The Knicks do have parts to offer, I'm sure Bird would love David Lee for instance. And Q would be a good stopgap until Granger is ready. Plus Isiah doesn't mind eating bad contracts.

Plus, Artest explicitly stated he wants to play for the Knicks, and if he goes anywhere else but there or Cleveland, he'll bounce once his contract is up.

Why on earth would an NBA GM take on Artest if he doesn't want to be where you are at? Then you are just inheriting Indy's problem.


----------



## Mr. 50-50-90 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

There's absolutely 0% he stays in Indiana. Check out this interview with the local Fox here in Indy conducted last (Sunday) night. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/9020644/Trader-Ron.wmv.html



Ballscientist said:


> Reality:
> Only one east team has a chance to get Artest, package to Celtics for Pierce.
> pacers are not going to trade him to competitor.


As a Pacer fan, I'd give up ROn and Tinsley in a heartbeat to land PP. The thing is tho, with Pauls play this year, Boston wouldnt do it unless Pierce came out and demanded a trade.



adhir1 said:


> artest wants the ball in his hands...he wants to score...do u think if he is fighting with JO, he go along with what Kobe is ding in LA?


Well, the difference is, in Indiana he was not only fighting J.O. for shots, but others. In LA, it would pretty much be the Kobe and Ron show. Kobe can get his 25 shots a game, and Ron can get his 20. They wont win, because they're both selfish *******s, but they'll both be getting the shots they want, so they'd be happy 



VC_15 said:


> Expect the nets to make a big effort to brig him aboard. with our record currently, and our bad perimeter deffense, thorn should be planning a deal for him.


Both Carter and Jefferson interest me as a Pacer fan. Would love to see Vince come to a real winning team like the Pacers and play like his old self again.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

So if he really wants to play in New York, what sort of package deal could the Knicks give the Pacers to land Artest?


----------



## Mr. 50-50-90 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



HallOfFamer said:


> So if he really wants to play in New York, what sort of package deal could the Knicks give the Pacers to land Artest?


Something involving Marbury possibly, I don't know. Marbury could play shooting guard and Stephen Jackson could play small forward.
A trade I'd really like to see would be Ron Artest, Jamaal Tinsley, and Scot Pollard to New York in exchange for Stephon Marbury and Channing Frye.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Mr. 50-50-90 said:


> Something involving Marbury possibly, I don't know. Marbury could play shooting guard and Stephen Jackson could play small forward.
> A trade I'd really like to see would be Ron Artest, Jamaal Tinsley, and Scot Pollard to New York in exchange for Stephon Marbury and Channing Frye.


Hehe, Marbury finally gets to the Knicks, who he always wanted to play for and suddenly he has to go. Im wondering if the Pacers would take Ariza, Crawford, or QRich instead since Marbury loves playing for the Knicks.


----------



## Mr. 50-50-90 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



HallOfFamer said:


> Hehe, Marbury finally gets to the Knicks, who he always wanted to play for and suddenly he has to go. Im wondering if the Pacers would take Ariza, Crawford, or QRich instead since Marbury loves playing for the Knicks.


Actually, from what I've been hearing the past few weeks is Marbury and the Knicks, particulary coach Brown, aren't getting along well. Thats one of the main reasons I mentioned him. If you check out the Knicks board Im sure you'll find several threads on it.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Mr. 50-50-90 said:


> Something involving Marbury possibly, I don't know.


Indiana can forget their hopes of winning a championship if they trade for Marbury. No team will win it all with Marbury unless he learns to stop playing like himself (not likely).


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

There is something wrong with Artest, but can't you see where he's coming from? With all that has gone down in his career in Indiana, I can see where it would be tough for him to overcome all that. A lot of the stuff has been self-imposed, but if he's truly trying to change he might be better suited in a different environment. 

That said...

KMart and Andre Miller for Artest and Tinsley? I know it's a bit of a stretch, but how bout it? We'll throw in a first-rounder too.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> There is something wrong with Artest, but can't you see where he's coming from? With all that has gone down in his career in Indiana, I can see where it would be tough for him to overcome all that. A lot of the stuff has been self-imposed, but if he's truly trying to change he might be better suited in a different environment.
> 
> That said...
> 
> KMart and Andre Miller for Artest and Tinsley? I know it's a bit of a stretch, but how bout it? We'll throw in a first-rounder too.


And move Melo to power forward? He could hold his own as a PF on offense since his post game is so good, but he'd get obliterated by opposing PFs on D. Unless you're going to have Artest switch off to cover PFs. I love Artest and it would be interesting to see him paired up with Melo, But I think the Nuggets should make that trade only if they can find a way to get Jasikevicus as well.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

The best place for Ron is Memphis. I don't have any idea what Indy would want from us in return (not getting Pau). In Memphis, Ron could have the offensive freedom he craves.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Spriggan said:


> And move Melo to power forward? He could hold his own as a PF on offense since his post game is so good, but he'd get obliterated by opposing PFs on D. Unless you're going to have Artest switch off to cover PFs. I love Artest and it would be interesting to see him paired up with Melo, But I think the Nuggets should make that trade only if they can find a way to get Jasikevicus as well.


Eh, we'll move one to shooting guard. They aren't your stereotypical two, but we'd just have to find a way to make it work.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



MemphisX said:


> The best place for Ron is Memphis. I don't have any idea what Indy would want from us in return (not getting Pau). In Memphis, Ron could have the offensive freedom he craves.


 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
Memphis sends:
Shane Battier
Mike Miller
Bobby Jackson

Indiana sends:
Ron Artest
Austin Croshere

Tough to part with Battier but it's an offer Indiana cannot refuse.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*

from the box scores i have seen of the knicks games im getting the feeling that larry brown doesnt like using jamal crawford so i came up with a proposal.

New York Trades:
Jamal Crawford/Quentin Richardson
Malik Rose
Trevor Ariza
Future 1st Round Pick

Indiana Trade:
Ron Artest
Austin Croshere


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Memphis sends:
> Shane Battier
> Mike Miller
> Bobby Jackson
> ...


I wouldn't mind that deal so much except that we don't have a need for Jackson and if we trade Croshere, we won't have a backup 4.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Artest Requests Trade!*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> <!-- / message -->  <!-- sig -->
> Memphis sends:
> Shane Battier
> Mike Miller
> ...


The Logo isn't that stupid. Last year he had reportedly the chance to get Baron Davis and Vince Carter and didn't preffering to keep the chemistry as it was.

You think he would trade one of the most underrated players in Battier for someone who would walk out.... If Indiana is not Artest kind of "town", can u imagine him in Memphis LOL!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*When's The Last Time...*

A team got fair value in a trade for a disgruntled player?

Pacers fans are swimming in delusions of picking up guys like Peja or Paul Pierce, please...

I mean, isn't this not the EXACT same situation that Baron Davis and Vince Carter put their teams in, and those guys have been model citizens, Artest has been the NBA's T.O.

I say be happy if you get an expiring or 2 and a pick, maybe a young talent who's just rotting on someone's bench, but an all-star for Artest is not going to happen.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

I think the difference here is that Toronto and New Orleans were clearly ready to rebuild, while Indiana was (and still is) looking to make a title run right now. So I don't think Bird and Walsh will be dropping Artest for as little talent as say, Toronto got for Vince or New Orleans got for Baron. If Artest ends up getting traded, I don't see them getting an all-star in return, but I doubt it'd be just a useless expiring and a pick.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

Exactly.

Ricky Davis and Delonte West for Artest.

:gopray:


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

This is slightly different from the typical disgruntled star senario. Indiana is still a very good team without artest and so they can reject bad offers. With Baron and Vince, their teams were dependant on them for wins. 

Recently Skita demanded a trade. The timberwolves have ignored him so far. This is similar to that.. well not exactly but you get the idea..


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

So Indiana is a pretty good teamwithout Artest. So freaking what. They were the favorites in the East this year. Pretty good might put them in dead last in their division. They will have this trade done within the week, they are not making a playoff run...they plan on making a championship run. Look for them to increase their depth and keep their cap in good shape. I don't see Pierce or Odom going to Indy. I also doubt they get a player that good. I also would eliminate any Eastenr conference team because the last thing Indiana wants is to see Ron Artest in the playoffs. 

IMO...Teams you can cross off the list:
Detroit
Miami
Washington
New Jersey
New York
Philly
Chicago
Milwaukee
Cleveland
San Antonio
Utah
Portland
Houston
Charlotte


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



arenas809 said:


> A team got fair value in a trade for a disgruntled player?
> 
> Pacers fans are swimming in delusions of picking up guys like Peja or Paul Pierce, please...
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to arenas809 again. *Hmmm arenas you on a roll today. :greatjob:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

come to indy battier


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



Kitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to arenas809 again. *Hmmm arenas you on a roll today. :greatjob:



Rep for what? Nawlins and Toronto are NOT like this situation. As people have have already said, Pacers are a an actual contender not ready to rebuild. And you know if those teams tried to get something for Davis and Carter they could have.

Kings see how they're struggling defensively, you don't think they'd try to make a move to improve in some area? Even if it's trading Peja who said he wanted out last yr or so. Not saying that will happen but just an example of why they would attempt to do it.

Pacers can do what they want. Artest refuses to play, they don't have to pay him. And they can wait for a good offer. Just because he's disgruntled they'll take any deal or not try to get fair value ? I doubt it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



dissonance19 said:


> Rep for what? Nawlins and Toronto are NOT like this situation. As people have have already said, Pacers are a an actual contender not ready to rebuild. And you know if those teams tried to get something for Davis and Carter they could have.
> 
> Kings see how they're struggling defensively, you don't think they'd try to make a move to improve in some area? Even if it's trading Peja who said he wanted out last yr or so. Not saying that will happen but just an example of why they would attempt to do it.
> 
> Pacers can do what they want. Artest refuses to play, they don't have to pay him. And they can wait for a good offer. Just because he's disgruntled they'll take any deal or not try to get fair value ? I doubt it.


When you trying to trade a guy like Ronnie with so many issues, that is a tough sale. That's the point and that's why he got the rep.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



Kitty said:


> When you trying to trade a guy like Ronnie with so many issues, that is a tough sale. That's the point and that's why he got the rep.


But you know the mentality out there, some GMs/coaches out there think they can change someone or a new place would be good for em. I just don't think Indiana will settle for a deal. He has his issues but this is different from other cases.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

I never understood why people talk about equal value and then discuss a Peja/Artest trade. That isn't even close to equal value. Artest is light years ahead of him defensively, and it's closer offensively than most people think. Peja is obviously the better shooter, but Artest can shoot pretty decently out to the three line and is a ferocious post player. He's having the better offensive season.

Paul Pierce/Artest? Not happening, but that's a much more even trade. When/if Artest is traded, though, it'll most likely be for some package deal of decent players and draft picks as opposed to any one star player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



Spriggan said:


> I never understood why people talk about equal value and then discuss a Peja/Artest trade. That isn't even close to equal value. Artest is light years ahead of him defensively, and it's closer offensively than most people think. Peja is obviously the better shooter, but Artest can shoot pretty decently out to the three line and is a ferocious post player. He's having the better offensive season.
> 
> Paul Pierce/Artest? Not happening, but that's a much more even trade. When/if Artest is traded, though, it'll most likely be for some package deal of decent players and draft picks as opposed to any one star player.



I never said it was equal value, if you're talking to me.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



dissonance19 said:


> I never said it was equal value, if you're talking to me.


It wasn't directed at you, just anyone who happens to consider Peja/Artest an equal value trade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

One thing is for sure; I feel bad for Pacers' fans. I thought they had a great shot at the Finals, but this officially kills it. Everything would have to work out perfectly for the Pacers for them to get back to the Finals.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

I wouldn't underestimate the Pacers management though. They're pretty underrated, and will probably get back great value for Artest.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



 Spriggan said:


> It wasn't directed at you, just anyone who happens to consider Peja/Artest an equal value trade.



the whole point is artest is not playing like he's capable of playing so from that standpoint i dont think he's in peja's class at all. if it is a deal for a pierce or a peja then the pacers may try to open things up more and become more of a western conferance team and try to outscore teams.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

I think Mo-Pete, Aaron Williams, and an 06 first rounder is fair value.

Do it up!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*



MemphisX said:


> So Indiana is a pretty good teamwithout Artest. So freaking what. They were the favorites in the East this year. Pretty good might put them in dead last in their division. They will have this trade done within the week, they are not making a playoff run...they plan on making a championship run. Look for them to increase their depth and keep their cap in good shape. I don't see Pierce or Odom going to Indy. I also doubt they get a player that good. I also would eliminate any Eastenr conference team because the last thing Indiana wants is to see Ron Artest in the playoffs.
> 
> IMO...Teams you can cross off the list:
> Detroit
> ...


You can add Orlando. Probably Atlanta as well. They already have like 16 SG/SFs and I don't see why they'd want to bring in Artest at this point.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: When's The Last Time...*

I really wonder what Indiana can get for him.It seems to me that this will depend a lot on the personality of the other GM in the deal.If he and the owner are in any way averse to risk then they are not going to part with any crucial part of their rotation.Some GMs may be ready to roll the dice.They may possibly think that Artest puts them over the top.Anyone who thinks they are already in a good position to compete in the postseason is going to be very hesitant to subtract some vital part of their team and add the unknowable enigma that is Ron Artest.Really who the hell knows what Artest will do in a different circumstance.I would think a team like the Lakers may be a good canidate if they were willing to part with one of their few good players.Really they don't have so much to lose.Even if they could make the playoffs this year they can not entertain any hopes of contending for the title and that is the only thing their fanbase finds acceptable.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

I think its official that Ron will be traded some time so.

I hope he gets traded the opposite direction of New York.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2256741


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*



SunsFan57 said:


> I think its official that Ron will be traded some time so.
> 
> I hope he gets traded the opposite direction of New York.
> 
> ...


where have you been for the past 3 days?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

I think there are already 5 or 6 threads dealing with the trade speculation of Ron Artest.

Yeah....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

Theres been no threads of Ron being traded.

There were threads of him asking for a trade.

And some Pacer fans said he wouldn't be traded.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*



SunsFan57 said:


> Theres been no threads of Ron being traded.
> 
> There were threads of him asking for a trade.
> 
> And some Pacer fans said he wouldn't be traded.


well, technically...you're right lol.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

i, i know i can make it right
if i can just swallow my pride
but i cant run away or put my gun away
you cant front on me


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

How painfully redundant.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say good-bye to Ron, Pacer fans =(*

you 'think'?


----------

